# Raspberry Pi Booting from Hdd



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,
Some might be aware of the way the Raspberry Pi works via an SDCard. This is all well and good but I would like it to use a 2.5" HDD, this little Pi is going to be a home webserver.
The Raspberry Pi will be using a 4gb SDCard to boot itself and then run the OS and webserver from the HDD, does anyone have any knowledge on how to do this?

it will be running the debian squeeze distro

(and be kind I am new to Linux)

regards
dave


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You will possibly need to ask on the Rasberry Pi forum, but the firmware boot from SD card and linux images are loaded onto the SD card:

Quick start guide | Raspberry Pi

Note also that HTML5, flash and java are not yet supported, so depending on what you intend to view on your home webserver it cannot include flash or JVM.

Once an image has booted, to use an external hard drive is no different than any other linux system. Create a filesystem, mountpoint and modify /etc/fstab to mount the external hard drive, which you can use as storage.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,
The website I am planning to run on it is:
www.b787register.co.uk

its got nothing fancy on it so it should run it fine the only things it runs are:
mysql
php
myphpadmin

regards
dave

p.s. the site is a work in progress!

d


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

OK, looks ok code is very bloated. You may be better with a CSS style sheet to define font family and sizes. We have a web section on TSF as well.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah its very very bloated at this time, just needed to get a few pages up to test the DB, but hopefully will get the pages slimmed down this long weekend!


----------

